# FiberFill



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone used this stuff instead of bagged webs? It's much much cheaper. I'd like to create a thick, white wall of web and I wonder if spreading fiberfill around on a sheet treated with spray adhesive would be a good effect. My wife is skeptical. But, if you've ever seen something like the lair of a trap-door spider, that's the effect I've got in mind.


----------

